# 1 Gallon Low Tech Collectoritis Tank



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice tank and betta.


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

thanks


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Your welcome.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

That is a stunning betta


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

he's my mutt from petco. got him as a baby :3


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

You've raised him well  Beautiful betta and really nice tank!


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks XD he's my one and only fish and brought me this far in the aquarium hobby :3 I hope I will give him a good life until the end XD


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow, your tank is AWESOME!! And that betta! 
Where'd you get you azolla?? I looked it up and really want some!
All my tanks are kinda collectoritis..I can't help it! Gotta catch em all! LOL.


----------



## chibikaie (Aug 2, 2012)

Kuro looks like a flower


----------



## Open_Cages (Jan 26, 2013)

Wonderful tank! Lucky fish.. I'd live in it  

What filter are you running? Also, what lighting do you have to sustain all of that?


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

LyzzaRyzz said:


> Wow, your tank is AWESOME!! And that betta!
> Where'd you get you azolla?? I looked it up and really want some!
> All my tanks are kinda collectoritis..I can't help it! Gotta catch em all! LOL.


Haha, thank you.
I got the azolla off an awesome tpt member acitydweller, who is local 
I'm adding blyxa to my tank tomorrow >.> one more plant to the collection!
We need a plantedex 

Btw this is totally off topic... but I have a Rhode Island Red hen back in Australia 



chibikaie said:


> Kuro looks like a flower


XD he was hunting for blackworms i think...



Open_Cages said:


> Wonderful tank! Lucky fish.. I'd live in it
> 
> What filter are you running? Also, what lighting do you have to sustain all of that?


I'm running an azoo mignon 60/redsea nano/ deep blue nano (they're almost all identical) and a 23a 6500k cfl. 
here's a pic of the light, it's shared between two tanks


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

Added some blyxa at the back...
hardly visible in the photo due to the crap quality of vase glass>.>










blyxa 

















Also added two otos >.>


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

Very nice tank! This inspires me to start another.


----------



## iris (Jul 23, 2012)

Where did you buy this tank?? Nice!


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

shloken38 said:


> Very nice tank! This inspires me to start another.


Do it! can't wait to see pics 



iris said:


> Where did you buy this tank?? Nice!


It was $3 on some street market. it's really just an old cube vase ;3


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Super awesome! Your betta boy is beautiful. 
Btw, my betta didn't touch those works you have me...lollz


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

frrok said:


> Super awesome! Your betta boy is beautiful.
> Btw, my betta didn't touch those works you have me...lollz


Lol! does he eat out of your hand? sometimes it takes a while to convince them that it's food. Mine doesn't touch live food recently...wierd.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

aokashi said:


> Lol! does he eat out of your hand? sometimes it takes a while to convince them that it's food. Mine doesn't touch live food recently...wierd.


Yea sometimes...


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm working on it.....have to work the wife first! If I do, I will start a thread.


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

I did a little clean up tonight
now i can actually see my moss!









Heehee, too cute











shloken38 said:


> I'm working on it.....have to work the wife first! If I do, I will start a thread.


Lol! good luck  where did that susswassertang go btw?


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

thtas awesome! do you add any ferts or is it just the bioload from teh betta and the 2 ottos?


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

Three otos now >.> gonna get something from someone about fish abuse and over stocking soon....

I'll have to see, from past experience I may still have to dose micros and less macros. But I've only had these guys for two days, so I'm holding off the ferts to see if they can feed the system. The betta doesn't have much bioload at all. The bulk of the bioload come from the hoard of pond snails...

woke up to this guy trying to nom algae off the HOB outflow.


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

Eh....I think we are all guilty of overstocking at times. I don't see a problem with it so long as you maintain a regular water change schedule.

I'm going to use your tank as ammo against my wife. She was amazed when I brought her to the ADA store in Ridgewood. Pictures of tanks like yours will get her in the mood. All I need is a short window.....I don't need much time to hook one up!


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah >.> but... I hate water changes >.> hahaha

good luck with the wife. there are a million nice tanks in the nano tank section as well s the journal area :3 lots of eye candy to entice your wife with  enjoy~


----------



## homemadepopcorn (Mar 19, 2012)

Tank looks great! And so this is where my Azolla has come from haha! Kinda inspires me to fix up my bare bottom betta tank lol...


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

Hahaha you should!
my betta is indulging in his new blyxa bed tonight  hows the azolla doing?


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

Here's a quick update. I kind of left trimming floating, so the top is extremely messy


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

It is messy, but you have nice growth in there.


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

Came home after a vacation to a mess of plants with soft green algae (which went away with one water change) 










Did a pretty big trim and cleaned up a bit


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm gonna try to replace the HM with HC and see how that goes


----------

